# Any Idea Where I Can Get These?



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get some of these, they are recessed into the cupboards and enable a screw to be fixed at 90 degrees ie for shelving or cabinet construction. Any help would be gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

O'Leary's perhaps?

They seem to sell most things for self-build.

Dave 


P.S. Might be handy if anyone knows what they are called. Mr Google will find them for you then. :wink:


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Any Idea ?where I Can Get These*

You could try Rainbow Conversions at Wisbech in Cambridgeshire
Mashy


----------

